# Post Counting..how does it work



## csalt (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes I know it's childish of me to even notice, but the number of posts for my last 6 or seven posts has stayed at 380. Does the counter only work in multiples of 10 or has it got stuck?
I don't post just to see the numbers go up. I post because I care about people but if I'm honest I must admit to having this silly desire to be promoted from Senior Cook! How feeble can one get!  Grow up woman!

There! it's added one now, but on another thread to which I posted 3 or 4 times it stayed the same.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't even pay attention to how many posts I've made!


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 13, 2007)

I`m not sure how it`s set up here, but on other Forums that use VB, certain areas you post in don`t count towards your post count.

at my place, posts in GD (general discussion) doesn`t count towards your posts.


----------



## csalt (Apr 13, 2007)

Red Kitty...as I'm heading towards 2nd childhood it's the silly things that I do notice!!


----------



## RMS (Apr 13, 2007)

I've noticed the numbers but to be honest I've never noticed which ones count or don't count.  
Why is it important to keep a count anyway?


----------



## csalt (Apr 13, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> I've noticed the numbers but to be honest I've never noticed which ones count or don't count.
> Why is it important to keep a count anyway?


 
No, neither have I. In fact it's only just dawned on me that not every post merits another digit  
It's not important..I just had this childish desire to progress beyond Senior Cook...yes I know it's daft but then that's me


----------



## RMS (Apr 14, 2007)

You'll get there Csalt!  Just keep on posting!


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2007)

Each post you make should up your count by one. Occasionally people do notice a lag in the post count updating, but it usually resolves itself by the time the member posts a question like you did csalt.

You have just about 100 more posts before you get promoted


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 14, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> I've noticed the numbers but to be honest I've never noticed which ones count or don't count.
> Why is it important to keep a count anyway?



So you know who is a noob and who is a grizzled vet.


----------



## csalt (Apr 14, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> So you know who is a noob and who is a grizzled vet.


 
    






Thanks GB. I shall persevere


----------

